# Paula's Big Summer - by Deviant 123 (BBW, WG)



## Deviant123 (Feb 28, 2013)

~BBW, SWG

*Paula's Big Summer
by Deviant123​*
Paula Plum had just turned eighteen years old when she started modeling. At 120 pounds, with big brown eyes and sleek brown hair, golden -tan skin and a lithe, sexy figure (not to mention D cups), Paula was gorgeous. She was popular at school and almost everybody knew her name, if not because of her high and mighty personality then because of her beautiful body. Everyone stared when she swung her hips. 

Hey Paula! her mom called from the kitchen as Paula came down the stairs. Paulas mom was a pretty woman as well, although shed put on a lot of weight in the last few years. She was probably 170 pounds. Her dad left home a long time ago, and her mom had started a baking business when Paula was five. Theyd moved out of their apartment and into the upstairs of the bakery. Itd been their home ever since.

Hey baby, try this new pie filling for me. I think itll be a hit! She was holding out a big metal spoon filled with something sugary-sweet. 

Paula gave her a frown and said Ma, Ive gotta watch my figure! Im a model now! 

But she took it anyway and gave it a try. Before she knew it, shed eaten the whole thing. 

Nonsense girl, youve got the metabolism of a hummingbird. Youre thin as a rail, child! Ma said. Paula looked down at her sleek body. 

_I guess Mas right_, she thought.

Anyway, Paula, now that youve graduated high school I need you to put in more hours here at the shop. You know how Im getting another part-time job in real-estate? Well Im going to give you a regular shift so I can do it. This summer, youre going to really start helping me out.

Paula grumbled. She just needed her modeling career to take off soon. Then shed be golden. She grabbed a few cookies on her way back upstairs.

Alright mom. she replied.

Paula was graduating next week, so summer, and work, were about to take over her life!

It was Saturday, and Paula had just finished her photo shoot and was on the way home for a shift at the bakery. Her manager had stopped her to say that shed done a great job today. She was ecstatic! Hed even said that she could be a star. 

She walked in the door and found her mom just getting ready to leave. 

See ya, honey! she said, Im off to work and Ill be back at ten. 

Paula sat down at the register at noon and got to work, baking and working the register. It was hard being around so much good, good food. She found herself nibbling on this or that throughout the day. By the time she was closing at 10pm, she was full. Too full, actually. Thats when Ma walked in the door. 

Hey Paula, I brought some Chinese food from that restaurant you like! she said. Sorry I was gone so long, sweetie, itll be like this for a while though. Since Im new, theyre probably going to work me hard for a while. 

Oh Ma, Im full!

Nonsense Paula. You need to eat a real dinner. Do it, or youre not going to your modeling thing next Sunday.

Grumbling, Paula ate her orange chicken and fried rice. It was a lot, and she was stuffed afterwards. 

_Ill sleep it off,_ Paula thought as she went to bed.

It had been almost a week since Saturday. Paula had been busy working the bakery, and hanging out with a few friends other times. Tonight her good friends Irene and Heather took her to see the premier of this chick flick theyd been wanting to see. Afterwards, in a tear-motivated moment, theyd decided to go for dinner at the buffet around the corner. 

They picked a secluded booth and talked about the movie while they ate. Paula listened as Irene and Heather gossiped about their friends, and went on and on about boy troubles. She got up several times while they were talking to go get more food. She didnt seem to realize that shed eaten way more than either of her friends, and of the fried and greasy foods. Noticing that her plate was clean again, Heather said Wow Paula, you must have been hungry! 

Paula shrugged. Yeah, lately. Maybe its my period.

The girls laughed and dismissed it.

Anyone up for desert? Irene asked.

Yeah! Paula said. Heather joined in. Paula got many deserts. Several slices of pie, ice cream, a few cookies, a brownie, an éclair. She wanted to try everything. Her friends really noticed this time. 

Hey Paula, youre eating a ton! Take it easy, girl! Irene said. Neither she nor Heather was as thin as Paula, actually they both probably weighed at least ten pounds or so more than her, and Heather was probably 20 more. But they really had to watch their figures. Their metabolisms were never as good as Paulas. 

Hey, Paula said, I dont think either of you should be criticizing me.

With that, they left it alone. When they left, Irene noticed that Paulas jeans looked a little tight in the back. Maybe her full belly, bloated with all the food, was the cause of it. She shrugged and forgot about it.

It was Sunday, and the photo shoot was that morning. Paula pulled on the shirt she was supposed to wear, and went to pull up the pants she was modeling. They were really snug going up. She paused with them almost all the way up and jumped a few times. Too tight. She lied down on her bed. Still too tight. She sucked in her tummy and pulled hard And she got it. 
_
Whew_, she thought, _they must have given me the wrong size. This is really small! _Then she got in her car and drove off to her shoot.

When she got to the shoot, she immediately started with pictures. After it was all done, her manager chewed her out. 

Youve gained weight, Paula! he said, incredulously. Its your job to look good! LOSE the flab, or lose your job! he yelled, and told her the next shoot was in two weeks now, so shed better shape up.

Paula almost couldnt take it. She got in her car and drove off in tears. The worst part was she had to work at the bakery all day and night! With all those tempting sweets around 

In her baggy work clothes, she didnt feel like shed gained weight. She told herself she just needed one more day, and then shed diet. She had two weeks to diet. Shed lose the weight, definitely. But she needed tonight to get over it all. 

Paula ate, and ate, and ate. Cookies, pies, cakes, chocolate, donuts, éclairs, ice cream. It all got stuffed right into her expanding belly. At 11:45pm, after close, she was still groaning and eating a big custard-filled donut when her mom walked in.

Sorry honey! Im home now, sorry Im late! Hey, she said as she realized that Paula was up later than she usually was, what are you doing? Having a little midnight snack?

Luckily, the evidence of Paulas gluttony was hidden inside her expanding gut, beneath large and baggy work-clothes. 

Here you go, honey, you must have been starving! I got you a coke and some pizza from that one place you like. Have as much as youd like.

Paulas eyes went wide and she groaned quietly. 

What was that? her mom queried.

Thanks, Ma, Paula responded, covering up her inner reaction. She took the large coke and the box and waddled up to her room. Most of the medium pizza was still in the box. Eight slices. She began nibbling on it and her tastebuds awakened.

_Oh my_ she thought. _Im going to eat it all, arent I?_

And she fell asleep, painfully full, with three and a half pieces left in the box. But she woke up at 3:00am and although she was still full, groggily downed the rest.

On Thursday, four days since the photo shoot, nothing had changed. Paula was working at the bakery as much as ever. She was ignoring her weight completely, and eating pastries and fatty foods all day long. And then she was eating dinner on top of that. She had even gone back to the buffet alone for lunch on Tuesday, and she ate until she was about to explode. 

She didnt know why she was doing it. She just felt like it, and she really didnt want to think about it. She hadnt changed into her jeans since the shoot, either. Shed just been wearing sweat pants and shorts, and tee shirts or sweat shirts, along with her work clothes, so she didnt have any direct indication that shed gained weight. But unconsciously, she knew that she had.

It was 10:30pm. Paula had pigged out all day and then tore through the quarter-pounder and fries her mom brought. She was in her room, undressed into only her panties and bra, when she caught a glimpse of herself in the mirror. 

_Oh my word,_ she thought. 

She was swelling out of her tiny panties. Her belly rounded out sweetly over the top of them and her sides were plush and soft. And wider now! She was soft all over. Her boobs were bigger too. She could feel the panties making lines in her soft flesh. Her thighs had started to jiggle when she walked. And when she turned around, her ass cheeks jutted out and pressed her panties together between them.

_Ive got to diet_, she thought. _Im getting FAT!!!_ 

This sudden realization didnt, however, prevent Paula from going downstairs for a snack at 1:00am. Two huge pieces of layer cake and a donut later, Paula waddled drowsily back upstairs to sleep it all off.

Got to do this! Paula said to herself in sudden determination. It was Saturday morning, and she had worked up the resolve to try on her old jeans. She dug them out of her bottom drawer and shook them out. They looked child-like and tiny to her. Now lets see how bad it really is 

She pulled the pants up around her ankles, up her calves, then fell back onto her bed to pull farther, up past her knees, and then they started to stick on her thighs. 

_Theres no way theyre this tight!_ she thought. She pulled harder, wiggled and wiggled, but the jeans barely reached over her crotch. She pulled harder, and finally they were around her hips, unbuttoned, stretched drum-skin tight across her thighs, ass, and hips. 

She was in disbelief. There was no way theyd button. She didnt even try. When she got up to walk to the scale, she could only waddle because the jeans were so tight. And when she looked down, she saw her belly and plush sides spilling out over the waistband. 

_Why am I feeling aroused?_ she thought, when she realized that the ordeal was turning her on. She stepped onto the scale. 

129 pounds! Paula exclaimed, kneading her soft new flesh. She was reassessing her binge over the last couple weeks. 

_Ive got to change something,_ she thought. _Ive got to eat healthier this week._


----------



## Deviant123 (Mar 1, 2013)

The next week Paula resolved that before any meal at the very least she would have something healthy. The only problem was that she didn’t know what “healthy” meant. She’d never eaten healthily in her life. She always had eaten reasonably portioned, somewhat unhealthy food. What’s more, her portions sizes had increased by several times recently, and she hadn’t even noticed.

It was Sunday, the morning after her weigh-in ordeal.

_I’ll eat eggs this morning_, Paula thought. 

“Eggs!” she yipped cheerily as she cooked herself breakfast in the kitchen downstairs, surrounded by donuts and bagels and tarts. “And maybe bacon…” 

Before she knew it, her large skillet was full of eggs, bacon, and sausage, inordinate amounts of cheese, sour cream, and avocado. It was a huge omelet. She really didn’t realize how much she’d cooked just by looking at it, because she was used to eating too much for dinner now. And one donut can’t be bad… she reasoned. She took it and started nibbling. By the time she was done cooking the omelet, she’d eaten 4 donuts without even realizing it. 

Paula popped the last bite of donut into her mouth and started on the omelet. It was so good! 

_Healthy food isn’t too bad after all! _she thought. _I should do this every morning! _

She ate quickly and for a long time. After a half-hour, she was almost done. 

“Oooooh…” she groaned, “Healthy food is filling!” 

But she had to be healthy, she thought, scooping up still more delicious cheese and greasy sausage, bite after bite entering her mouth and getting gulped down. Her belly was hard and so full, pushing pleasingly out over her upper thighs. Thank god for sweatpants, she thought. She felt huge and bloated as she finished the last few bites of the six-egg super-omelet. 

“Mmmm so good!” she said in a gluttonous stupor of joy and pain. When she at last struggled to her feet she felt relieved and poured herself a tall glass of thick, sweet orange juice and downed the whole thing. 

“Ahhhh!” she said, and poured another. She opened the store, and then sat at the register waiting for customers, mindlessly savoring pastries and sweets until lunch, forgetting all about eating healthily for the time being. 

Still full from breakfast and munching, Paula had lunch at 3pm. When she finally did start to whip something up, it was far from healthy. But of course it was healthy in her mind. She made herself a burger with tomato and lettuce, and figured that it was extremely healthy, so she made another one. Then she cooked a whole pizza and ate that. Then she decided that a fruit tart would give her the fruit she needed to be healthy. So she had several of those. 

She also made herself several milkshakes. By the time this was all done, she was full again, and back to munching. She continued to munch on fattier and richer foods until 11pm, when her mom should have been home over an hour before. In anticipation of her mom’s arrival, she unconsciously began to eat more and faster, so that by the time her mom actually arrived at 11:30, Paula was extremely full and finishing a piece of delicious New York cheesecake in a food-satiated, near-coma state.

“Oh baby!” her mom said, and proceeded to lay out the Chinese food on the counter for her. 

_Oh here we go_… Paula thought. _Ugh being healthy is so hard… _

But she did love Chinese food. So despite all her earlier gluttony today, Paula ate every last grain of oily rice for dinner, then finished it all up with a grande ice cream sundae with all the best toppings.

She fell asleep almost instantaneously that night, lying in bed, rubbing her full tummy, blocking out any realization of what she’d done to herself that day, of how much she’d eaten, of how fat she was going to get doing this day after day. And of how much she was enjoying it.

The days continued much like that Sunday for Paula, with different foods, but increasing portions. She even started to forget about healthy eating as the week went on. Six days later, the realization of her photo shoot the next day hadn’t struck her yet. She was still daydreaming about cheesecake and sundaes. 

Today she was feeling especially lazy. She was feeling sluggish lately. 

_I know what I need! she thought. A nice, hearty breakfast…_ 

Banana pancakes loaded with butter and syrup, a donut, two glasses of milk, and several slices of pie later, she was feeling better, but still felt like sleeping. She decided she needed some sugar, so she ate a lot of brownies and ice cream to try to perk herself up. It wasn’t working, so she made herself some coffee and had some more sweets. 

“I think I’m going to be sick…” she said, but continued eating. 

Just then, her mom walked in the front door. 

“Hey Honey!” she said. Paula was surprised. Her mom never came back this early. 

“I decided to take the rest of the day off and let you have some time today.” She smiled at Paula. 

Paula groaned. “I feel kinda sick Ma,” she said. “Thanks for coming back early, I don’t know what it is…”

“Oh, here baby, have something sweet and go take a nap,” her mom said as she passed Paula a custard-filled donut. 

Paula took the donut and munched up to her room, where she conked out and slept for hours, digesting. She’d eaten so many sweets…When she awoke to her phone ringing in the afternoon, however, she was feeling a lot better. It was Irene, she wanted Paula to go out to eat with her and Heather. Throwing on some sweats and a loose tee, she took off to the buffet.

“Uh… Hey Paula…” Irene said as she arrived at the table, trying not to display her bewilderment at Paula’s gain. Even in her baggy clothes, it was obvious that she’d gained a lot of weight. 

“Hey Paula!” Heather said with a grin.

“Hi ladies,” Paula said, and smiled, inquiring about their past week. They engaged in small talk, and then when silence crept back into the conversation, she exclaimed “Let’s eat!” 

Paula moved quickly, her bottom bouncing up and down as she walked happily back from the buffet counters, carrying disgusting amounts of foods piled high on her plate. All fried chicken and greasy meats, cheesy pizza and carbohydrates, buttery dishes. She had a few tomatoes, which she figured was a healthy portion. 

Irene’s eyes bulged as she watched Paula gorge on it all. When she was done, she got up again. And again. And again. She was on her sixth plate, and Irene and Heather had just finished discussing Heather’s new boyfriend and a party he was throwing, when Irene noticed the gluttony subsiding. Irene had only had a single plate of food and was full. She was amazed at how much Paula could eat, and how fattening the foods she chose were.

“Mmmmm…” said Paula, “We should do this more often!” 

She licked her lips and chugged her coke. When she was done she gave a sigh. And a belch. Which must have embarrassed her, because she covered her mouth and turned red.

“So…” Irene started to say, but Paula interjected: “Oh hold on, I see a dessert I just MUST have!”

Paula came back with several plates full of cakes, pies, pastries, ice cream, éclairs, etc. She was so full, but she kept eating. Plate after plate. Every time Irene said something to her, Paula would just nod her head and continue eating. After a while, there was a graveyard of plates in front of Paula, and Irene and Heather were just watching her as she worked on a final slice of thick black forest cake. She was slowly chewing in ecstasy, making small noises, her eyes almost closed, one hand holding her distended belly. 

“Paula…” Irene started to say. Paula grunted a little and looked up, still forking mouthfuls. “Are you okay? Heather and I are really concerned…” 

“Abbt whaaaaht?” Paula asked in between bites.

“Well, you’ve been eating out of control lately…” Heather said. 

“You’ve really been putting on weight!” Irene said.

This shocked Paula and made her angry. 

“What!?” she said incredulously. 

“Neither of you should be talking! I’m thinner than either of you! I’m leaving!” she said, and pushed herself up with difficulty. The two of them reasoned that they didn’t mean to offend her as they watched her leave, bottom bouncing up and down as she went, picking brownies and cookies and stuffing them into pockets. 

“Those bitches!” Paula said around mouthfuls of brownies, driving home with tears in her eyes. I haven’t gained that much weight, she thought. They’re both still heavier than me. I’ll work out right when I get home. I’ll work off lunch. It’s nothing!

Still eating the leftover cookies in her pockets, Paula parked and went into the bakery, grabbed a donut and ate that too while laboring up the stairs. With determination she peeled off her sweatpants, which were quickly becoming tight, despite the fact that they were huge and barely fit her at the beginning of the summer. 

Then she worked her old jogging shorts up her wobbly legs and felt them stretch tight, then become snug, then almost painfully tight as they finally came to rest around her waist. They had never been that tight on her before. They’d always been pretty lose. Now they looked as if they’d been painted on her, they were so tight. Her belly hung over the top and her legs puffed out around the leg-holes. 

“Alright!” Paula exclaimed, preparing for her feat of stamina. Her plan was to run stair sprints until she dropped. She’d always been good at those.

She poised at the bottom of the stairs. And… Go! She took off. One bound, two, three… four… And she was panting, her big chest was heaving up and down with effort. Just two more steps…

“Whew!” she breathed, sweating and panting. Just one quick hop up the stairs had her so winded that she collapsed at the top of the stairs, belly up and bulging out. Looking toward her feet, she realized that she could hardly see past her boobs, let alone her gut, which was now prominently sticking up. Maybe from all the food. She felt bloated. 

“Ooooooh,” she said, rubbing her belly, then getting up to eat another cookie from her after-lunch stash. She was still breathing heavily but now moaning a little with pleasure. Then she caught a glimpse of herself in the mirror and stopped, stunned, swallowing the treat and staring at her reflection. 

_Oh my goodness_… she thought. 

She was soft everywhere. Her cheeks were rounder. Her boobs were bigger. A lot bigger, actually. Maybe by two cup sizes. Her arms were fatter. Her belly was round and sloping and soft. She rubbed it and pinched her fat. Her sides were puffy. They spilled over her waistband too. And then there was her ass, which was bulging behind her, and her smooth, now thick legs. 

_Do I dare look_? she asked herself, scared to see exactly how much she had gained. 

“142 pounds!” she wailed, stepping off the scale for the last time she ever would at that weight. The photo shoot was tomorrow, and she was fatter than ever. She’d gained 13 pounds in the last week! Not only was she going to get fired, she was going to look like a fat, pathetic loser, and then she’d be stuck in the bakery for the rest of the summer, getting even fatter. But when dinnertime came, she still ate slice after slice of delicious, greasy pizza until she nearly burst, then followed it up with a milkshake and several deserts. She collapsed into bed with a drum-tight belly and passed out.

Paula woke up hungry just after 12pm on Sunday, the day of the photo shoot. The shoot was at 2pm, so she had plenty of time to get herself ready and eat breakfast. A tiny breakfast of a single donut. Then one for the road. Did this fill me up once? she asked herself incredulously as she started on the second donut. She grabbed a third donut. Since she now had no clothes that fit except her work clothes and sweats, so she pulled on her sweats and left the house for the shoot. In the car she tried not to think about it. 

When she finally met up with her manager, he practically soiled himself in furious disbelief. He asked her who ate his model, and what had she been eating, and why there was a whale on the set. 

“You’re fired!” he yelled, and Paula broke down into tears and ran off.

“Why do I even try?” she asked herself in the car on the way home. “I’m obviously destined to be fat, so why do I fight it? I might as well be &#8216;fat and happy’ as they say, at least.” 

She was starving, and drained, and sad. 

_Why don’t I just eat whatever I want whenever I want?_ she thought. _Or I could even try to get fat. I’ll just keep eating. That way I don’t have to worry about it. That’ll show Irene… _

Paula stopped at Costco and bought several huge boxes of candy bars, all kinds of the most fattening stuff she saw. And a hotdog at the food court. Better make that 2…3… She had a few more. Then she topped off on coke and took off for the buffet. 

At a secluded buffet booth, fourteen plates later, Paula was beyond stuffed. Even her muscle memory of fork-to-mouth repetitive motion was slowing. Eventually her daze broke and she realized that she was out of food and had to get up to get more food, but she was too full to properly function. Heaving herself onto her feet took a minute, and then she decided that she’d better go home and sleep her food coma away. 

“Hi honey!” Ma said cheerily as she walked through the door. “I was just whipping up a late lunch for myself, but here’s mine, you take it!” 

Paula’s eyes bulged, but she took the burger and fries anyway and started on them slowly and methodically. 

“How was the shoot?” Ma asked. 

“I got fired,” Paula said, after some deliberation and munching.

“Oh, I’m sorry baby! That’s terrible! Oh, I know…” Ma said, bustling around the kitchen. 
As Paula finished the last fry, rubbing her poor belly, Ma came out of the kitchen with a big, thick chocolate milkshake. Paula grinned for her mom and took the shake, thanking her, then meandered up to her room. 

“Unnnnnghhhh…” Paula groaned, sprawled in bed and rubbing her belly, while still swigging from the chocolate shake. When at last the straw slurped and the shake was done, Paula collapsed and passed out.

When she woke up at 8pm, she was a little hungry.

“Paula!” Ma was calling. She wanted Paula to cover the last few hours and close the bakery. Paula’s belly was making her shirt ride up and she had pulled her sweat pants down beneath it. She was glad to put her baggier work clothes on, although they were much more form-fitting now than she’d remembered them.

“I’ve got an errand to run, Paula,” Ma said as Paula came downstairs. “I’ll be back in a few hours.” 

She left, and Paula plopped her round bottom down on the chair by the register. 
Paula began to eat. Pastries, cookies, cakes. A milkshake. A malt. Breads, pies… She took a break only to serve a few customers. By midnight, Paula had stuffed herself silly, and just finished closing up the shop. She heaved the candy boxes she’d bought earlier up to her room. Ma hadn’t come home yet, but she decided to crash anyway. 

The next few days passed with a blur of food passing through Paula’s greedy lips. On Wednesday, she stopped at the mall to buy some new jeans and sweats, shirts and bras. Panties too. Her clothes were all far too small now, and she was exploding out of her sweat pants. Her ass was tight in the seat and the fabric stretched over her thighs, her body puffing out around the waistband, her too small tee shirt revealing several inches of rounding belly. 

She must have been a spectacle, downing Snickers bars like potato chips and bursting out of her clothes. With only her panties on, her body in the fitting room mirror was foreign to her. Her belly and sides were exploding out around her panties, her big ass-cheeks pressing the fabric together like it was a thong, her thighs touching, her belly expanding outwards above. And she looked great when she walked out in her new jeans. She was so curvy, and deliciously soft. And getting softer and curvier by the minute. 

Two weeks went by. In the morning, Paula would get up and eat. Then at lunch, she’d stuff herself. Then at dinner, she’d stuff herself more. Often, she wouldn’t sleep well while digesting all that food, so she began a ritual habit of waking up at 1am for a gigantic sugary snack. And if she ever left the bakery, she was constantly eating candy. 

The 142 pound Paula was long gone now. On Tuesday morning, The 161 pound Paula was both shocked and pleased as she pushed her belly inwards to peer down at the scale. 

_Mmmm_… she thought. It wasn’t about her weight; that no longer scared her. She was thinking about food. And about how she loved the way she felt as she expanded. Like little shivers of delight. That was pretty much all she thought about now.

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## jacob286482 (Mar 2, 2013)

i really like this story. hope to see a part 2 soon


----------



## Deviant123 (Mar 2, 2013)

Later that day she got a call from Irene.

“Dinner on Saturday?” Irene asked. 

“Of course,” Paula replied. 

Over the next three days, Paula ate with abandon, unbuttoning her pants and continuing at every meal, so much so that her jeans hardly fit her by the end of the week. She was perpetually overstuffed, and every day she ate more than the day before. She gained 9 pounds in those three days.

She really wanted to show Irene and Heather what she was capable of. She wanted to floor them. So she ate an early breakfast and an early lunch, then only caved in for a candy bar at 3pm. Then she went for a short walk outside. She came back huffing and puffing after only twenty minutes, but she was pretty exhausted. One more candy bar. And by 6pm, she was ready to feast.

Heather and Irene gawked as Paula jiggled over to the table. At 170 pounds, she was really looking pudgy. Her jeans hardly contained her burgeoning form, her belly and sides spilling over the waistband, her ass jutting out, her thighs pressing hard against the firm fabric. She showed off her busty chest, which bounced up and down as she walked, baring her midriff and her pudgy arms. Her face was fuller, rounder. 

“Hey girls,” Paula said as she greeted them. “I don’t know about you, but I’m famished. Let’s eat!” 

She went back and forth and back and forth and ate as much as she could of the most fattening foods she saw. Wild abandon. She paid no attention to the astounded looks on Heather and Irene’s faces as she put away plate after plate piled with food. She unbuttoned her jeans on plate 7. The plates stacked up. On the 18th plate Paula went for desert. 

But desert was just a beginning for her. Bowl after bowl of starch, fat, grease and sugar entered the once model-thin Paula. Her belly protruded from her unbuttoned jeans, forced them down, paraded outward across her lap. 

“Oh my goodness!” Heather exclaimed when Paula got up for her 24th plate. “She’s so FAT!”

“I almost don’t believe it,” said Irene, as she watched Paula 's big chest heaving as she returning with more éclairs and some cheesecake, belly hanging out and bouncing. She didn’t understand why she was suddenly turned on. “We should ask her about it. But don’t be mean; she’ll just leave if we do that.”

“Okay,” agreed Heather. 

Paula eased herself down again, rubbing her belly as she continued to feast. This show’s not over yet! she thought. But I’ve really done a good job! Look at all these plates! This is going to get me fat in no time.

“Paula…” Irene said as Paula chowed through an éclair. “What’s wrong? Heather and I are worried. Why are you doing this to yourself?”

Paula considered it for a moment as she ate. This isn’t exactly what she expected Irene to say.

“Don’t you think I’m disgusting?” Paula asked.

What Paula said caught Irene off-guard. 

“Of course not!” she said. “We’re just worried about you because we’re your friends. You’ve been gaining a ton of weight this summer! What’s this all about?”

“I’m hungry, that’s all,” Paula said after a moment (of munching). “I got tired of watching my weight, I guess, and I wanted to just be happy. And working at the bakery has been hard. There’s nothing healthy to eat. And the food’s all so good! And my metabolism’s been quitting on me too. Also, my mom comes home late with dinner on top of everything, and it’s never anything healthy, and it’s always too much. I guess I just like the feeling of being too full, all the time.”

“Oh…” Irene said. She was speechless. And extremely attracted to Paula for some reason.

“I decided I was okay with getting fat. I’m not worrying about it anymore. I just eat however much I want whenever I want, which has gotten to be a lot, and all the time.” Paula laughed.

The girls finished their meals, Paula finished with plate number 28, and waddled out of the restaurant. Later that night, as Paula was getting up for her 1am snack, she realized that she was truly happy. Then she binged on sweets for 45 minutes and stumbled back to bed.

Over the next three weeks, visits to the buffet became common for Paula and her friends. She could feel in paranoia every pound creep onto her body, she could see each day how her belly was bigger, and she could feel the tightness in her waistband increase as the days passed. On the Thursday after they all had made up, Paula woke up and realized she had no more clothes to wear. Even with the zipper open, her largest jeans only came up to her upper thighs before being caught against her abundant ass. Only her baggiest sweat pants fit her, although they looked as if they were coming apart at the seams. 

_I wonder how much I’ve gained_. Paula wondered as she stepped on the scale. 

197 pounds. She said it again and again in her head. Then out loud. For the first time in weeks, Paula was scared. 

_What if I get too fat?_ she wondered. I’m already pretty big now. And it hasn’t been that long! She was looking down at her huge boobs, bulging tummy and holding her huge ass in her hands. Kneading it. She was getting wet. 

_I like it,_ she thought.

The 200 pound mark was exciting her. She ate more than ever before on that day, pushed herself too far. On the floor in the bakery, after hours, lying belly up, Paula prayed that Ma wouldn’t walk in on her. She’d emptied the fridge, and eaten so many pastries. She couldn’t move. She just fell asleep right there. 

She woke up a few hours later and decided to go to bed before her mom got home. But only after bringing a few more pastries up to the scale and popping one after another in until the scale slipped over the 200 mark. 

_201 pounds!_ she thought in ecstasy, then massaged herself to sleep.

(Continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## snacksonsnacks (Mar 3, 2013)

This story is great. You've got something going here. Keep it up!


----------



## Deviant123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Paula bought more sweats the next day, several sizes too large. Day after day she grew. 203 Friday. 206 Saturday. Sunday was dinner with the girls (209). Monday was 211 pounds. Tuesday, 214. 217. 219. 

On the Wednesday Paula hit 221 pounds, she was eating at the buffet for a gigantic lunch. After she had unbuttoned and eased back after the gargantuan meal, a striking young man approached her. He introduced himself as Dane Miller. 

“May I take a seat?” he asked. Paula realized that he was extremely handsome, so even in her semi-comatose state, belly hanging out and everything, she blushed embarrassedly. 

“What’s up, Mister?” Paula asked. 

“Well, I noticed you come to eat here a lot. I like this place and sometimes come here, but I hadn’t been here for a while. But that’s beside the point. I think you’re beautiful, and I’d like to get to know you more.”

Paula was shocked. She looked down at her bulging body, and sat a little straighter. Then she saw a large cookie crumb leftover on her plate and swiped it up and into her mouth. When she realized what she’d done, she blushed even redder. 

Dane arranged to take her out for dinner two days later. He picked her up in a nice car. They went to the new Chinese buffet that Paula had been wanting to try. They found a table and talked about themselves while they ate. 

Apparently Dane was a high-achieving student of nutrition and medicine, or something. He was still young and in college, but he was headed somewhere big, or so his mentors thought. 

“Why are you into me,” Paula said around a mouthful of fried noodle and breading, “if you’re studying nutrition? You must know that I’m a huge fat pig, and that I’m nowhere near healthy.” 

Paula frowned at a particularly large glob of sesame chicken before popping it into her mouth. 

“I don’t care so much about nutrition, it’s just interesting for me,” Dane said. “It’s really just my preference. I’ve always liked plush, soft women. And you have a really pretty face. Anyway, I think you’re very attractive.” 

Pausing to breathe, Paula looked up from her food and asked, “Well, I’m gaining weight. And fast. I’m just going to get larger, you know. I’ll probably gain over a pound today. That’s the way things have been going.” 

She looked away, ashamed but still chewing.

“Actually, it’s a big turn on for me if you’re gaining weight. I think it’s sexy. I’ve noticed your jeans are tighter than they were the other day. I’ve been thinking about it all night.” 

Paula was blown away! This dreamy guy is into me, she thought. And he’s okay with me getting fat. Fatter, I should say… she thought, feeling her soft belly. And if he likes it… then maybe I should be trying harder! Maybe I should be gaining as much as possible! She dug into her next plateful with newfound enthusiasm.

Dane took Paula home after stopping at Baskin Robbins’ for two huge sundaes. Both for Paula. She wasn’t very aware of what she was doing as she laboriously traversed the bakery stairwell carrying some donuts and a chocolate shake. 

Paula was now consciously trying to gain weight. What did I weigh, 220 before I met Dane? she asked herself while alone in the bakery on Tuesday afternoon. She’d polished off several layer cakes and begun on a chocolate malt shake, starting to fall asleep from the over-eating. Her work-clothes, once extremely baggy, hugely oversized clothes, were now form-fitting. They were even starting to get tight around her hips and ass. 

She’d been eating constantly. There wasn’t a moment throughout the day she wasn’t eating. The longest she went without food was in the shower in the mornings, but even then she usually was finishing a Snickers’ bar before and after. She had stashes of chocolate in her car and purse for whenever she went out. Candy on her dresser by her bed, for when she was going to sleep, or lazily lying around. Constant calories. There was never a moment in the past few days when Paula wasn’t utterly stuffed, except perhaps when she first woke up. That hunger never lasted. 

And then there were the outings with Dane. He fed her and fed her. She’d started going home with him. He’d feed her at his apartment too. So much. She ate everything. It hurt, her belly was full and tight, but she still ate and then she ate again, and more. She couldn’t help herself, even when it wasn’t forced down. She was a prisoner to food and gluttony, and the feeling of being stuffed. She needed to feel stuffed now. 

Paula gained more than ever. On this particular Tuesday afternoon, she decided it was time to step on the scale. The stairs were really tough. It felt like they were getting steeper and longer. Especially lately. She couldn’t go up without getting winded. Sometimes she stopped halfway up to finish eating something sweet. The stairs were creaking loudly. 

When was the last time? It was days ago… she thought as she stepped on the scale. 

“Eeek!” Paula exclaimed with a mixed emotion of glee and shock. “235! It can’t be!” 

She didn’t know what to think. Things got blurry. She stepped off the scale, feeling dizzy. Where was that leftover donut…?

She went back downstairs and finished her chocolate malt. And then she ate a few more pastries. I’m so fat… she thought. She was somewhat scared. How fat was she going to get? That was 15 pounds that she’d just gained. She’d known that she wanted to gain weight, but this was fast. Another few weeks and she’d be over 300. 

That number sounded so small now. But she knew it was huge. She was so big already… Really big. 235 was big. Bigger than she’d ever been before. And she was now getting winded. It was hard to get around now. Soon she wouldn’t be able to get up the stairs without stopping to catch a breath. Realizing she’d begun to eat because she was nervous about getting too fat, Paula stared glumly at the half-eaten donut in her hand.

But what was she going to do about it? She was a slave to food! She couldn’t stop eating. She popped the rest of the donut in her mouth. After a while, she forgot that she was eating donut after donut as she thought about it all. By the time her mom had come home from work at 10:30pm, she was ready to go to sleep with a huge weight of food digesting.

“But I got you pizza!” Ma said. Suddenly her overweight mom seemed petite and thin compared to Paula. Doesn’t she see what’s happening to me? How could she still feed me! Paula thought for a second before giving in to temptation and carting the whole pizza upstairs for the grand finale. 
240. 244. 248. 253. Sunday, 257.

“257 pounds!” Paula said. Her biggest sweats were drum-skin tight around her. Her biggest bra was digging into her flesh. Her boobs were large and her arms were round and fat. Her round face was chubby, and her cheeks were flushed and red. Her fat belly begun to roll just under her ribs, and then pushed out sharply beneath, rounding far, far over and around her waistline, her sides puffed down and around. Her back rolled down into a thick, fat ass, huge and dimpled, and chunky fat legs. She was huge.

“That’s great baby!” said Dane. They were in his kitchen, where Paula was standing on his impressive, stainless steel scale. “Now finish the cakes,” he told her. How could she refuse?

This continued day after day. 261. 265. 269. 274. 280. 286. 294. 
297.

The number ricocheted around inside Paula’s brain. I told Dane that I’d save 300 for him. She called him up. He picked her up and they went to the buffet. She ate like she’d been starving, like she’d never seen a full meal. She ate until she nearly passed out and Dane took her back to his place. As Paula sank onto the couch, she realized that there was food all around her. 

“Eat it all,” Dane commanded. It was so hard. Her belly was so hard. Her pudgy fingers grabbed fattening treats one after the other. It felt like hours. Finally, there was nothing left. Nothing left. But Dane came to her. 

“Good girl,” he said. “Now this.” 

He poured the huge, thick shake right out of the blender, down her throat. Paula gulped. It was so thick. Gulp. Gulp! she thought. She barely managed it. That was it for her.

“Let me help you up, baby,” he said. He eased her up and over to the scale. It was hard for her to stand straight. Her head spun, the numbers spun. 303, they said. 

“Guess we overdid it, didn’t we baby?” he said and laughed. Paula collapsed when he got her to his bed. It creaked and made dangerous sounds.

(Continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## snacksonsnacks (Mar 4, 2013)

Another great chapter!


----------



## Deviant123 (Mar 5, 2013)

A few days later and Paula noticed that she couldnt see the scale while she was standing on it. Looking down, she only saw her rounded body. 

_How long has it been since Ive seen my feet? _she wondered. She kneeled on the floor, breathing heavily, eating a chocolate, and setting the scale in a mode so it would remember her weight long enough for Paula to see it. She could feel the numbers spinning as she compressed the little scale.

326, it said. Over 300, going on 400. Paula was starting to get scared. At least Dane will be pleased, she thought, and went downstairs to eat breakfast. Then she paused. 

_Over 300, going on 400. Is this getting out of hand? I should try to stop gaining weight. I should just cut back a little. 400 pounds is just too much._ But food and Danes pressure to eat wiped her conscious clean of worry.

It was later that week that Dane introduced Paula to alcohol. Mmmm! said Paula, taking her first calorie laden, tasty alcoholic beverage. Each one was 2600 calories, Dane had calculated it. It took Paula six of the heavy drinks to start feeling tipsy. 

Oooh, this is weird! she said, feeling tipsy. Shed never drank before. 

More, baby? she asked. She took a few more. All in all, by the time Paula was drunk, shed consumed 20,000 calories. 

They had some fun. Paula was laying back with her big distended belly hanging out when Dane entered the room with a huge grin on his face. He was holding a huge glass of what looked like a chocolate milkshake.

I brought you a special treat! he said as he handed her the shake. It was extremely thick. Paula was full, but the shake looked good and Dane had made it for her after all.

Bottoms up! she said, and started on the shake. It was delicious, but it was so rich and thick that Paula had to slow down halfway through the drink. She sipped for the next few minutes and finally tipped the last of the liquid into her mouth and let out a low groan.

Im putting you on a diet now, Dane said and smiled, taking the glass from her and refilling it. Youd better finish this in the next hour, or youll have to drink another pint too before bed. 

He sat the glass on the nightstand next to Paula and left the room.

With wide eyes, Paula stared at the shake. 

_Who knows how many calories are in these_, she thought. There were 6000, almost exactly, although she had no idea at the time. Her highest guess was far, far lower. 

_I can do it!_ Paula thought._ I have to, I dont think I can take another pint with this tonight. I cant let myself eat too much anymore, Im getting too fat! _

Slowly over the course of the hour, Paula finished the shake. When Dane returned to the room, he found Paula with her sweats untied and her shirt riding up her burgeoning belly, bloated and distended but fast asleep.

Early the next morning, Paula was greeted by Dane with another three milkshakes. They were absurdly delicious, with a twinge of something bittersweet that she would have recognized as rum if shed ever tasted it before. After she got up feeling great and worry free, if a little weighed-down, Dane gave her a ride to the bakery to cover for her mom. As Paula squeezed herself out of the car and waddled into the bakery, Dane smiled about just how quickly Paula was porking up.

Happy to be back in the bakery, and off her guard, Paula ate mindlessly and with abandon. She unconsciously pushed her boundaries. Customers would gawk at her and need to speak several times to force her attention from whatever treat she was absently chewing with glazed eyes. She found herself oddly thinking about Danes milkshakes, and she was craving them. She wanted one so badly at that very moment. Then her eyes widened. 

_Whats happening to me!?_ Paula thought with surprise. She finished her custard-filled donut and huffed upstairs briefly to her scale. There was a candy bar sitting on her dresser so she took that and automatically started eating. 

334! she exclaimed through a mouthful of chocolate and caramel. Paula looked at the empty chocolate wrapper in her hand and felt her that her fate was sealed.

It quickly became a nightly ritual for Dane to pick up Paula after she closed the bakery and take her back to his apartment. Once she was there, she always caved in and subjected herself to the diet he had planned for her. This diet, however, was blowing her up like a balloon! 

First, he would get her drunk with some addictive yet extremely fattening drinks, and then he would give her those special diet shakes, which often left her more hungry than before shed drank them! And of course, hed figured out her weaknesses for cheesecake and chocolate mousse, and butter-cream pastries, and the fattiest ice creams also, and they were all within reach. 

In just a few days, if Paula had looked at a scale she would have been horrified. 334 quickly became 338, and a day later she was 342. 347. 352. 358. She was addicted to those milkshakes, to candy, to chocolate, to the feeling of being unbearably full, and she suspected that Dane put appetite enhancer and alcohol in those shakes, but she couldnt live without them anymore anyway. 

Paula could feel herself getting fatter by the hour, she went through bras like she did snickers bars, and her baggy XXXL sweatpants had become excruciatingly tight. She couldnt button her fattest jeans anymore. Walking was difficult. She asked Dane for help up often, and when she did, she often asked for a milkshake afterwards to recover from it.

As the summer approached its end, Paula approached her new highest weight, 377 pounds. Looking at herself in the mirror, Paula couldnt even remember the former model of just a few months ago. She was positively round, as wide as she was tall. And its hard to blame her, of course; she was a full-time eater now. The hardest part of Paulas day was walking to and from Danes car. 

She knew at that point that she would never be thin again. She even knew that the pounds would keep coming on. But she was addicted to it all now, and she couldnt stop herself. Paula Plum was going all the way, she realized. All the way to immobility, if thats what it took. She couldnt stop eating on her own, so she decided that she would just have to deal with the consequences.

THE END... That's one big summer right there. Feel free to comment and let me know what you think.


----------



## Britt Reid (Mar 5, 2013)

bump after edit


----------



## Coop (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this your first story?

Very impressive!


----------



## snacksonsnacks (Mar 6, 2013)

I really like the story, but if I had to add any positive critiquing, I'd say that it would have been good to weigh in more on her aversion to being so big vs. her now natural desires to constantly eat. It would have been good to see that internal struggle not to gain anymore weight and yet be helpless. Giving some idea to her size might be good too. More description of her life as a bigger girl. 

Mostly I just wanted more, but I'm not sure where you'd go from here.


----------

